# Insuring a coffee van



## Kingy58 (Jul 4, 2019)

Can anybody recommend where to go for van insurance? Having spent over 3 hours on the phone trying to arrange insurance on a Suzuki Carry coffee van I was quoted a ridiculous figure. Trying to set my son up in a mobile unit so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@coffeebeanmight have an idea from his experience? In case you're looking for help getting it kitted out, he can help with that also


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Kingy58 said:


> Can anybody recommend where to go for van insurance? Having spent over 3 hours on the phone trying to arrange insurance on a Suzuki Carry coffee van I was quoted a ridiculous figure. Trying to set my son up in a mobile unit so any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Try https://www.insuranceprotector.co.uk that's who I used and it was very competitive


----------



## Kingy58 (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info, will call them


----------

